

Hacker News Restyled - conductor

I just noticed the new design (and I like it), is this going to remain?
======
jaredsohn
They do this in some way every year for Christmas.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=408253>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1015550>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2034624>

Note: The above URLs and the current story number (3389705) give you an idea
of the growth in number of posts/comments per year.

------
serkanyersen
I don't see a new design. You should add a screenshot.

~~~
nazar
<http://i.imgur.com/wU7fq.png>

~~~
serkanyersen
I guess my browser cached it. thanks

------
gerggerg
looks like christmas colors to me.

------
Mz
I assume you mean the Xmas theme:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3389607>

~~~
conductor
Yes, I hadn't noticed that discussion, thank you. And yes, your word "theme"
is more correct than what I said (design).

~~~
conductor
By the way, speaking of design, does anybody know, why HN still uses old HTML4
elements like <center> and <font>? Too conservative I think! I am for cutting
edge HTML5/CSS3 slick design for HN!

~~~
Mz
My general understanding:

HN is a side project which does have a business purpose for Y-combinator in
that they require applicants to have an HN account (and if you don't have one,
you have to create one to fill out the application) and Paul Graham (if not
others) will check your comments/make a mental note if they recognize you/some
such when reading through your application. However, since it doesn't directly
make money and is a free service (with a much, much larger membership than
just the YC applicants), it gets whatever time and energy Paul Graham can
spare. So restyling it is not a high priority.

There are a number of "themes" which have been written by members that you can
add on top of it, if you care to. For example: [http://blog.vezquex.com/dark-
and-wide-user-style-for-hacker-...](http://blog.vezquex.com/dark-and-wide-
user-style-for-hacker-news?do-not-kill)

You can always search the site for others to find something you like (or write
your own if you have such skills). But I get the impression that HN itself is
unlikely to be overhauled any time soon in that regard.

~~~
conductor
Well, that would explain of course, thank you for your theory and the link.

------
nazar
anyone knows the reason?

~~~
mooism2
It's Christmas.

~~~
jaylevitt
Hm.. no, that's not ringing any bells. Other ideas?

